# wygladać



## Aniołek

Jeszcze fanfik =)

W kontekcie:

"Julia zauważyła wyraz twarzy Snape'a. Zaśmiała się w duchu. Rany, ale wyglądał. Nie był taki zły, jak wszyscy o nim mówili..."

"Julia noticed the expression on Snape,s face.  She laughed in her soul. ................................................he wasn,t so bad, as everyone said he was..."


1. Co znaczy "Rany, ale wyglądał" ???  Proszę proszę?


----------



## Oddrun

"Gosh, how did he look like." 
Trudno powiedzieć co miała na myśli na podstawie tak krótkiego fragmentu. Być może wyglądał głupio albo śmiesznie. Generalnie "rany, ale wyglądał" może wyrażać zdziwienie, rozbawienie, ale i krytykę (gdy ktoś np. ubierze się wyjątkowo brzydko) ;>


----------



## iwwy

a mi sie wydaje ze "how did he look like" jest nie poprawne. Albo" How did he look" albo "what did he look like". "How did he look like" to doslowne tlumaczenie z polskiego i typowy blad gramatyczny. 
Oczywiscie ta historia która sytujesz jest calkiem nieformalna wiec pewnio wszytsko dozwolone


----------



## przemo84

A "rany" w tym znaczeniu przetłumaczyłbym jako "boy" lub "gee" 

I jednak powiedziałbym "what did he look like" choć na CORPUS OF CONTEMPORARY AMERICAN ENGLISH jest jeden wynik dla "how did he look like" w tym znaczeniu. [dla 1. wersji wyników dało 41]


----------



## Oddrun

:U Wybaczcie, nie jestem anglistką a skandynawistką, na czym mój angielski ostatnio cierpi Próbowałam też wymyślić jakieś bardziej sytuacyjne tłumaczenie, ale trudno z podanego fragmentu domyslić się z pewnością, o jakie emocje chodzi, postanowiłam więc wytłumaczyć opisowo


----------



## Greg from Poland

_Gosh/Boy, what did he look like!
Gosh/Boy, how did he look!_

Both sound fine to me.


----------



## Christoforo

Greg from Poland said:


> _Gosh/Boy, what did he look like!_
> _Gosh/Boy, how did he look!_
> 
> Both sound fine to me.


 
Well, this is not a question, so you do not invert the sentence!
Example: "How beautiful you are!, not "* How beautifule are you!"
The same here: "Gosh, how he looked!", or "How he did look!" ("did" is emphatic)

Christoforo


----------



## candy-man

Even though the use of this construction is slighly informal and less common,I would say: 

Man, did he look like! -Alez on wygladal!

bearing in mind other sentences I´ve come across:

 I racked my brains for hours and I haven´t come to a reasonable conslusion. I read a lot of books. Man, did I read!


----------



## Christoforo

candy-man said:


> Even though the use of this construction is slighly informal and less common,I would say:
> 
> Man, did he look like! -Alez on wygladal!
> 
> bearing in mind other sentences I´ve come across:
> 
> I racked my brains for hours and I haven´t come to a reasonable conslusion. I read a lot of books. Man, did I read!


 
Maybe you can find such sentences somewhere, but this is not mainstream English. By the way, did you check who had written that?
Origin, mother tongue, dialect? 
Some native speakers say "I ain't no fool." 
Christoforo


----------



## Greg from Poland

Christoforo said:


> Well, this is not a question, so you do not invert the sentence!
> Example: "How beautiful you are!, not "* How beautifule are you!"
> The same here: "Gosh, how he looked!", or "How he did look!" ("did" is emphatic)
> 
> Christoforo



Christoforo, google the term "inversion" ;-)


----------



## Christoforo

Greg from Poland said:


> Christoforo, google the term "inversion" ;-)


 
A syntactic inversion means changing the place of two elements in the sentence. In English you change the places of the subject and the verb when you ask a question:
He has a car. Has he a car? (conservative British English)
He is standing. Is he standing? 
You invert the elements of the sentence.

Christoforo


----------



## arturolczykowski

> Well, this is not a question, so you do not invert the sentence!
> Example: "How beautiful you are!, not "* How beautifule are you!"


Blad. Mozna stosowac taka inwersje, choc nie w tym kontekscie. W literackim jezyku czesto stosuje sie inwersje typu: How beautiful are the flowers! Ponadto inwersja to nie tylko pytania. 





> The same here: "Gosh, how he looked!", or "How he did look!" ("did" is emphatic)


Zgadzam sie, ale Amerykanie nagminnie uzywaja formy zdania pytajacego w tym przypadku. Gosh, how did he look! 

Ja osobiscie bym powiedział: Oh my goodness, that look on his face!


----------

